# Growth Hormone: Great Expectations



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

A must read article by Layne Norton on endogenous and exogenous growth hormone and if it is in fact anabolic:

http://broscience.com/broscience-com-approved-articles/561-growth-hormone-great-expectations.html









​


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

A very interesting read but I'm not too sure what too make of it.

I actually started growth myself today but I'm still in 2 minds whether the price justifies the gains. I'm using pharma grade growth and my plan was to use it for 6 months and assess how my body has changed and take it from there.

My gear intake is high, I feel my diet is spot on for my body, and my training has never been more intense.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Contest said:


> A very interesting read but I'm not too sure what too make of it.
> 
> I actually started growth myself today but I'm still in 2 minds whether the price justifies the gains. I'm using pharma grade growth and my plan was to use it for 6 months and assess how my body has changed and take it from there.
> 
> My gear intake is high, I feel my diet is spot on for my body, and my training has never been more intense.


I honestly don't think it's worth using for an anabolic response as it shows it's worthless. He mentions the fat loss benefits aren't proven as of yet. A lot of people talk about the fat loss effect, maybe it works, maybe it's just a conspiracy of sellers advocating its use because it's such a great profit maker. I think I would only run HGH again when I'm old and I'm after nicer skin


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Feel quite put off HGH now and am seriously considering cutting my cycle short before I end up wasting a ton of money


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Contest said:


> Feel quite put off HGH now and am seriously considering cutting my cycle short before I end up wasting a ton of money


I know some advocate its use during PCT to help with maintaining your gains. If that is true I couldn't say, but I'd just assume it's not


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

I know first hand the stuff works! I was using hyge original green tops and I was getting that lean I had visible veins on my abs! Diet stayed the same and so did training so I know it was the GH. By the 6 month mark at 4-5 iu a day I had completely changed my body composition. I was running slin and a couple of gram of gear, eating like a horse and not a single gram of fat was added which was expected due to the slin. Yes, it's expensive but yes, it does work!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

danp1uk said:


> I know first hand the stuff works! I was using hyge original green tops and I was getting that lean I had visible veins on my abs! Diet stayed the same and so did training so I know it was the GH. By the 6 month mark at 4-5 iu a day I had completely changed my body composition. I was running slin and a couple of gram of gear, eating like a horse and not a single gram of fat was added which was expected due to the slin. Yes, it's expensive but yes, it does work!


You mean specifically with fat loss? It very well may work, I don't believe there's nothing to say it doesn't as of yet. Obviously for what you did, there are a whole host of variables involved which should be taken into consideration.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

danp1uk said:


> I know first hand the stuff works! I was using hyge original green tops and I was getting that lean I had visible veins on my abs! Diet stayed the same and so did training so I know it was the GH. By the 6 month mark at 4-5 iu a day I had completely changed my body composition. I was running slin and a couple of gram of gear, eating like a horse and not a single gram of fat was added which was expected due to the slin. Yes, it's expensive but yes, it does work!


What is the minimum dose an individual can get away with when using growth?

I'm considering dropping the dosage down as a fallback plan to save a little extra cash. I see you used 4-5 iu's of the original green tops but I have pharma growth at my disposal.

*Considering now doing 5iu's x3 per week... or... 2iu's ED.*

@Pscarb

Your input would be great here mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have skimmed the post by Layne and the main point i saw was concerning the claims of increasing GH output from training, fasting etc.....and the fact it hold very little if no value....

i have always said GH is not the holy grail many portray it has, i can link to many studies carried out on humans to show it works but the degree that it works is small when you compare it to say Test for growth or ECA for fat loss.....this is why many are left disappointed with its use as there expectations are so high.

i think these expectations are set this high because of the cost and that something that costs so much must be that good....

GH has a lot of value but it will not turn you into a ripped beast that is FACT......


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i have skimmed the post by Layne and the main point i saw was concerning the claims of increasing GH output from training, fasting etc.....and the fact it hold very little if no value....
> 
> i have always said GH is not the holy grail many portray it has, i can link to many studies carried out on humans to show it works but the degree that it works is small when you compare it to say Test for growth or ECA for fat loss.....this is why many are left disappointed with its use as there expectations are so high.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your useful insight mate.

You are 100% correct about the whole cost scenario when it comes to growth. Mentally, I can't help but feel I'm missing out on something amazing as I feel something that is so expensive can't be useless.

I can see why men in their 40's would use growth and I know by the time I'm 35 I'll 100% be using it.

However, I am still only 24 and after thinking long and hard about it, I don't think GH is right for me at this age.

Without sounding like a total prat, what I wanted after 6 months of usage was a good amount of hyperplasia, which in turn with the use of AAS would lead to bigger, harder and more denser muscles.


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

rectus said:


> You mean specifically with fat loss? It very well may work, I don't believe there's nothing to say it doesn't as of yet. Obviously for what you did, there are a whole host of variables involved which should be taken into consideration.


No, not specifically for fat loss. I had run identical courses to this in the past with the same and amount of gear, food etc just with no GH. I 'frontloaded' so to speak 3 months before with GH then started my course. I was bulking, talking slin ( which I do usually put a small amount of fat on ) and not a drop of fat was put on. Water, yes but no fat at all. Also it seems to speed my recovery up when the dreaded time comes for pct, I usually lose A fair amount but I lost very minimal if any. I ran it till about 2 months after pct and loved it.

I gained 3 stone in 3 months and 1 week, 3 months later I had kept 2 stone 7 pound of it! The other 7 pound was clearly water a bit of muscle. I love the stuff but like Paul said it isn't the holy grail.


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

Contest said:


> What is the minimum dose an individual can get away with when using growth?
> 
> I'm considering dropping the dosage down as a fallback plan to save a little extra cash. I see you used 4-5 iu's of the original green tops but I have pharma growth at my disposal.
> 
> ...


Running 5iu for 3 days a week is pointless in my opinion mate. I'm sure the magic number for muscle growth with GH is 8-10 iu and upwards and judging by the way you want to run it ( 3 days a week with one jab of 5 iu on those days ) you want Muscle growth. I know Paul will chime in and give you a better answer with the reasons etc. I tried this method but with 10 iu 3 days a week on workout days, worked well for me but not so good for fat loss.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

danp1uk said:


> Running 5iu for 3 days a week is pointless in my opinion mate. I'm sure the magic number for muscle growth with GH is 8-10 iu and upwards and judging by the way you want to run it ( 3 days a week with one jab of 5 iu on those days ) you want Muscle growth. I know Paul will chime in and give you a better answer with the reasons etc. I tried this method but with 10 iu 3 days a week on workout days, worked well for me but not so good for fat loss.


Would 2iu of Pharma growth ED yield similar results to 4iu of green tops mate? I'm assuming so as pharma GH is much more pure/accurately dosed.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i have skimmed the post by Layne and the main point i saw was concerning the claims of increasing GH output from training, fasting etc.....and the fact it hold very little if no value....
> 
> i have always said GH is not the holy grail many portray it has, i can link to many studies carried out on humans to show it works but the degree that it works is small when you compare it to say Test for growth or ECA for fat loss.....this is why many are left disappointed with its use as there expectations are so high.
> 
> ...


What about combining test with GH? Of the total gains, roughly how much will come from each? (I know everybody is different, talking vague generalities here)

Could one go pro without it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AnotherLevel said:


> What about combining test with GH? Of the total gains, roughly how much will come from each? (I know everybody is different, talking vague generalities here)


there would be no real difference than either alone just combined



AnotherLevel said:


> Could one go pro without it?


Yes


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

Contest said:


> Would 2iu of Pharma growth ED yield similar results to 4iu of green tops mate? I'm assuming so as pharma GH is much more pure/accurately dosed.


I used a mixture of original hyge and yellow top dr lins, both of which are meant to be as accurately doses as Chinese GH comes. Pscarb used the yellow tops when he goes away if I remember correctly. I have seen numerous tests on the green top GH and they have came back as pure as you can get mate. If your after muscle gain in a shorter period than 6 months then more than 5 iu is needed. I'm sure if you ran 10 iu 3 days a week you wouldn't need to run it for as long as 6 months if you didn't want to.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

danp1uk said:


> I used a mixture of original hyge and yellow top dr lins, both of which are meant to be as accurately doses as Chinese GH comes. Pscarb used the yellow tops when he goes away if I remember correctly. I have seen numerous tests on the green top GH and they have came back as pure as you can get mate. If your after muscle gain in a shorter period than 6 months then more than 5 iu is needed. I'm sure if you ran 10 iu 3 days a week you wouldn't need to run it for as long as 6 months if you didn't want to.


My plan was going to be to run it for life as long as I could see the benefits from it lol.


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

Contest said:


> My plan was going to be to run it for life as long as I could see the benefits from it lol.


Life?!? I want your job ; )


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

What's making you change your mind contest?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

UK1989 said:


> What's making you change your mind contest?


The fact that the gains from HGH don't stack up well when taking into consideration of how much I'm spending on it.

I may be better off investing my cash in food, supplements and more gear by the looks of it.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Hmmm...this doesn't sound good at all..no effects on muscle tissue, only connective..?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

@Pscarb can i ask what you specifically use it for yourself? as in what you get from it that keeps you using it?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Not the best study to go off imo, the study was used i presume on natty subjects not with people on high doses of test and HGH

How much GH would be released after a natty leg workout? maybe if they trained legs first before arms the results would have been better


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

m575 said:


> @Pscarb can i ask what you specifically use it for yourself? as in what you get from it that keeps you using it?


 @Pscarb


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

I personally really rate rips as i know a fair few other guys do off here.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m575 said:


> @Pscarb


a lot of things really, better skin, hair, sleep, fat loss, small amount of muscle but it is the look it gives me the fullness to my muscle bellies that is the biggest difference, the main issue with most is the expect steroid type gains and cannot understand when they don't get them.

GH is not a waste it is a great additional tool to the bigger picture the problem is the person using it is doing so with either to higher expectation of results or has not got other things in order like diet, if someone cannot be bothered to monitor their daily macro's why would they be foolish to believe that simply by injecting GH they will be huge and ripped yet when this does not happen they slate GH .......


----------

